# it hurts a lot



## bandy (Jul 18, 2012)

my husband talks in a very direct speech and harshly..he doesnt need any weapons to kill...just his words does the needful...no matter how much normally i mail him...he replies back so harshly...
he always thinks i am the reason for our marriage failure...even after close to 1 yr of separation he feels the same...his parents even support his voice...i always end up hurting myself more thinking about him....why cant he think that his words cause more pain than the incidents that have happened...i have told him that he speaks harshly and it hurts more...he doesnt even feel bad about it...in return says he says the fact thats why it hurts...
i am really worried of going back to person who doesnt think about my feelings...same time worried about being lonely in case of divorce...sometimes i feel i cant take more pain from him...sometimes i feel i miss him..may be things would have become good if i have adjusted myself...but frankly i did what all i can ...i am expecting he should realise the pain he has given me...now i am feeling he never ever ll change...i am really worried about my future with him and without him....
post breakup...he moved on with his career...i was not able to do anything....i have to start evertyhing from zero to finding a job...i dont think he has lost anything except for the questionmark status of his marriage...
whenever i see his replies i feel he dont have anything for me...i really hate him for that...same time i love him...


----------

